# How to Carve a 3 Tone Pumpkin Pattern



## St0ney (Oct 1, 2007)

Ello !

I made this Tut last year, and popped it on my website.

So this will be somewhat an easy post - LOL
just gotta put in the URL.

http://www.stoneykins.com/How_To.html


Simple Tut = 
BLACK / Cut it out 
GRAY / Shave off the skin
WHITE / Leave it as is


If questions ask em here 


St0ney


----------



## St0ney (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey guys - 

Just added a few more tutors on my site.

1. How to carve a real Pumpkin. (posted last year)

*New Tutors:*

2. How to carve a foam pumpkin.
3. how to carve a windowkin
4. How to make a pumpkin light. (simple for the novice)

Check em out (hit the how to button when ya get there)

Stoneykins.com - Pumpkin Carving Patterns for Halloween


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Moving to props section (from tutorial section). The tutorial section is for on-site tutorials.
Thanks.


----------



## St0ney (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry and Thanks Larry !


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice how to..Is your wife still pissed about the bathtub? LOL!


----------



## St0ney (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Nice how to..Is your wife still pissed about the bathtub? LOL!


Do you know how hard it is to carve a pumpkin in the dog house ?

Kidding, after she bitched a fit, I cleaned it and it was all good. - LOL

Thanks !


----------

